# when to use nolvadex with testosterone enanthate



## cyberjyve (Oct 21, 2004)

Just getting ready to start a cycle of enanthate. I have used sustanon before with great results but I cannot find any around here. When should I start nolvadex during my cycle? Sure wish I could find the Sustanon but man its dried up! My connection told me the enthanate would be real close to what I gained with sustanon. Any help would be appreciated! Thanks.


----------



## Mudge (Oct 21, 2004)

You use it if you need it.


----------



## cyberjyve (Oct 21, 2004)

Thanks Mudge, I appreciate the quick responce! I just got into this forum and I will use it to my advantage! You guys are great!


----------



## Mudge (Oct 21, 2004)

I use femera instead of nolvadex, but I dont need anything until I get around the 700 mark for test.


----------



## Ahhhnold (Oct 22, 2004)

Use the nolva at the first signs of gyno or to keep your weight gain on the 'dry' side...where you asking a question about PCT timing and enanthate??

I may get sh!t on but I like to start my cycles with D-bol and end it the same.  I would normally switch to prop the last 3 weeks of my cycles to better time PCT, but I have be running D-bol + 20 mg nolva after my last sust injections for 4 weeks then starting PCT day after D-bol runs out.

sample cycle:

weeks 1-9 sust 350 - 400 mg
weeks 1-3 d-bol 20 mg ed
weeks 9-12 d-bol 40 mg ed + nolva 20 mg ed

PCT starts day after last d-bol; 
I never use anything other than nolva. I like to run it for 5 weeks.

week 1 60 mg ed
week 2 40 mg ed
week 3-5 20 mg ed


----------



## mmorpheuss (Oct 22, 2004)

Mudge said:
			
		

> I use femera instead of nolvadex, but I dont need anything until I get around the 700 mark for test.


How do you normally work femara into your cycle/post cycle?

Length of Time, where in relation to your cycle, and dosage, specifically.


----------



## Ahhhnold (Oct 22, 2004)

*Any advices you recieve are for entertainment purposes only!!!.  I am not a medical professional.  I don't think there are any medical professionals in the house.  *

*'drugs are bad'*


----------



## Arnold (Oct 22, 2004)

Ahhhnold said:
			
		

> *I am not a medical professional. I don't think there are any medical professionals in the house.*



*bandaidwoman*


----------



## Mudge (Oct 22, 2004)

mmorpheuss said:
			
		

> How do you normally work femara into your cycle/post cycle?
> 
> Length of Time, where in relation to your cycle, and dosage, specifically.



I use it every day, not for post cycle. Some people have used very mild doses for 1-2 weeks after a last shot, because the drug is still in the body slowly dying off via its half life.

I use 15 drops which is about 1/4 of 2.5mg, and I use that on from 500-750 test, I went up to a gram again for awhile and I need way more ED, 30-35 drops ED. So obviously this is liquid I'm using.

I believe there is one study that looks at Arimidex use and how it affects LH/FSH, but generally you'd find much more medical litterature on clomiphene being used. Anti aromatase drugs would be much more at risk of putting somoenes estrogen on the floor which will not help bring testosterone back if you end up in that situation, and is also very unhealthy since estrogen helps regulate many important things, cholesterol, bone density being two big ones.


----------

